# Hilfe: Webcam für Homepage



## Justus_Baumgart (1. Juli 2005)

Hallo, 

Ich habe mir vor ein paar Tagen bzw. am Mittwoch eine Webcam gekauft. Sie funktioniert ja auch und ich kann auch mit meinen Freunden zusammen chatten aber was ich noch nicht heraus bekommen habe ist: Wie kann ich es machen, das meine Webcam auf meiner Homepage Bilder zeigt.....

Ich war nun schon auf vielen unterschiedlichen Seite und habe gelesen das man ein Webcam programm braucht. Nur dann habe ich festgestellt das diese alle auf Englisch sind. Was leider bei meinen begrenzten Englisch kenntnissen sehr fehl am Platz ist.

Deswegen suche ich dringt hilfe.... Jemand der mir ganz genau erklären kann, wie man das einbaut ^^ 

Ich danke schon mal jetzt im voraus


----------



## bled (1. Juli 2005)

Versuchs mal mit VIsion GS.
Die Personal Edition gibts auch kostenlos. Bei mir hat das damals ganz gut funktioniert. Ich glaube die Hilfe ist auch auf Deutsch.


----------



## Justus_Baumgart (2. Juli 2005)

DANKE, ....

Ich habe mich Gestern an die Arbeit gemacht und ein wenig gefummelt, doch hatte ich wohl Gestern Abend dann auch nicht mehr die richtige Motivation um das alles richtig zu machen. So habe ich mich dann, an diesen Samstag Morgen ran gemacht und was soll ich sagen? Nach 30 Minuten und ein wenig hin und her hat alles funktioniert.... ^^

FREU..... 

muss zwar noch ein paar kleinigkeiten machen, aber ansonsten ist alles echt schick...
vielen DANK ^^

Mfg
Justus B.


----------



## Beatbox (30. Juli 2005)

Ich habe auch dieses Programm weiß aber nicht wie das machen soll!!  
Vielleicht kannst du mir helfen


----------

